# Twilight at Southerndown Beach, South Wales



## thereyougo! (Dec 5, 2014)

Southerndown at twilight this evening:

Pentax 645Z DA 28 - 45 f/8 37mm 0.6 secs ISO 640




Twilight-at-Southerndown-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

BW




BW-Twilight-at-Southerndown-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 5, 2014)

I prefer the first one. Nice


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah, this is a pretty nice shot!

I also prefer the color image. If I lived by there, I would go back and get that same shot, with a bunch of different skies.


----------

